# Boarding Around Edmonton, AB



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Isnt there lots of english barns on the east side of Sherwood Park? Google it. I think there is..


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

There definitely is, and i have. But i want other peoples opinions. Barns seem to sugarcoat themselves quite a bit, and i want an honest discription of what its like.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I board at TamRac Ranch, which is just outside Beaumont and I pay $275/month for outdoor board. I'm very pleased with the level of care my mare gets, and she's happy there. The barn does get busy and I'm not sure what lessons cost, but the environment suits my needs. 

Where do you currently board? You can PM me if you'd like.


----------



## SageBush (Sep 14, 2010)

Keno Hills Stables - Great horse care and amazing coaching. Alot of focus on Jumping if you want. Lessons under $35, outdoor board $300/mth, indoor board $550 I think. Indoor heated arena, outdoor arena, round pen, hot walker. Great trails and next to a huge riding park. Thier website is www.kenohills.com - call them and see if you can take a tour. They are also the home of the Resuce 100 Foundation.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually currently board at Tamrac. Ive been there for 8 years, but its just getting way too busy, and i dont get along with the owner. Courtney, please dont mention this to her, as i want to be the one to tell her. Keno Hills is a little farther then im willing to go


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Whatever u do, don't go to Whitemud Equine Learning Center. I worked there and boarded there. Bad place. There's another great place that some of my old riding buddies boarded at but I can't remember what its called.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

Witemud is pretty far too. I live just outside of beaumont. So preferably something around the sherwood park area


----------

